# *FREE* Vampire's Eve! Book 1 in the Vamp Life series. *FREE*



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello all. This is my first Kindle publication. It's also available in paperback. If you enjoy vampires and a love story, I believe you will like this tale. This book is intended for mature audiences.

Evelyn Angel has a rewarding job, amazing best friend, and a promising love interest. The fact that she's a vampire is lost on those who surround her on a daily basis.

When a former lover returns and attempts to murder her, the perfect little life she's carefully made for herself is turned upside down. Not only does she have to survive, she has to decide which man she truly loves.

The past is catching up with her in a deadly way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jez,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for the information and the welcome!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Please feel free to check out my blog http://jezstrider.wordpress.com/ if you'd like a little more insight into me, the author, before buying!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

If you like vampire love stories with a bit of intrigue, please check out the preview!  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder to check out my book if you like a little vamp love and suspense!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Another reminder to check out Vampire's Eve!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Pick up your copy of Vampire's Eve today!  The sequel is now available!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Please download my book for FREE today only!  Thanks so much!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Weekly bump!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Love and Vamps!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Free 9/1/12-9/2/12!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Bump for Book 1 in series!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Book 1 in the Vamp Life trilogy!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Weekly bump!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Free 10/18, 10/19, and 10/20/2012!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

If you're in the mood for a little paranormal romance, check it out!  Thanks.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Vamps!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Free Nov. 18-19!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Updated my blog a bit today so it looks/works better. Check it out if you have the time! http://jezstrider.wordpress.com/


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Free December 21 and 22!


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Jez -

*Vampire's Eve* looks intense! I have been looking for a new vampire series - will definitely check it out!

Have a great holiday!

~Harley


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Harley,

Thanks!  Happy Holidays to you and I hope you enjoy the book!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Check out Vampire's Eve.  It has 13 new reviews.  

My book is ranked #7 in Books > Romance > Vampires
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Vampires
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Paranormal.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Lots of new reviews.  Check it out if you like paranormal romance!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

I also have a new release in my signature!  A bit different, but still some vampires.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Get your copy for free today, February 25!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Free through April 28th! Help me keep it in the top one 100 free in the Kindle store!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

4 star rating with 71 reviews. This series is complete for now, so it's a great time to check it out.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Free through October 28th!


----------

